# Jobs bei PC Games Hardware: Plätze für Praktikanten/-innen zu vergeben



## PCGH-Redaktion (28. Juni 2012)

*Jobs bei PC Games Hardware: Plätze für Praktikanten/-innen zu vergeben*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Jobs bei PC Games Hardware: Plätze für Praktikanten/-innen zu vergeben gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Jobs bei PC Games Hardware: Plätze für Praktikanten/-innen zu vergeben


----------



## Mr. Mo (28. Juni 2012)

*Jobs bei PC Games Hardware: Plätze für Praktikanten/-innen zu vergeben*



> Die PC Games Hardware-Redaktion sucht für *2011*



Oh - schade - zu spät .. :/


----------



## PCGH_Raff (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Jobs bei PC Games Hardware: Plätze für Praktikanten/-innen zu vergeben*

Glückwunsch, du hast dich gerade qualifiziert! Wann kannst du anfangen? 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Mr. Mo (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Jobs bei PC Games Hardware: Plätze für Praktikanten/-innen zu vergeben*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Glückwunsch, du hast dich gerade qualifiziert! Wann kannst du anfangen?
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


 

Ich würde SOFORT anfangen, wenn ich nicht in Dresden wohnen würde und dort an 'ne Ausbildung gebunden wäre ..


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Jobs bei PC Games Hardware: Plätze für Praktikanten/-innen zu vergeben*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Glückwunsch, du hast dich gerade qualifiziert! Wann kannst du anfangen?
> 
> MfG,
> Raff



30. Februar?


----------



## BikeRider (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Jobs bei PC Games Hardware: Plätze für Praktikanten/-innen zu vergeben*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> 30. Februar?


  Eher am 31. Februar


----------



## Broow (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Jobs bei PC Games Hardware: Plätze für Praktikanten/-innen zu vergeben*

Mh, so ein Praktikumsangebot bitte in 3-4 Jahren nochmal, dan fliegt vll von mir ne Bewerbung rein


----------



## beren2707 (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Jobs bei PC Games Hardware: Plätze für Praktikanten/-innen zu vergeben*

Schade, dass Praktika immer mindestens drei Monate dauern müssen. In meinem Lehramtsstudium muss ich ein achtwöchiges Betriebspraktikum absolvieren; würde ja gerne auch drei Monate machen, aber habe leider nicht so lange vorlesungsfreie Zeit. Vlt. kann ich ja mal in der Pause zwischen Studium und Beginn des Referendariats ein Praktikum bei euch machen, das würde mich sehr freuen.


----------



## TempestX1 (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Jobs bei PC Games Hardware: Plätze für Praktikanten/-innen zu vergeben*

Was habt ihr für eine komische Kamera wenn da REC blinkt und den roten Balken ausenrum im Film.
Sowas würde bei mir als defekt zurückgehen. Da kann man doch nicht ernsthaft richtig filmen.


----------



## Dellwin (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Jobs bei PC Games Hardware: Plätze für Praktikanten/-innen zu vergeben*

Wo genau kann man das Praktikum denn machen?


----------



## Pokerclock (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Jobs bei PC Games Hardware: Plätze für Praktikanten/-innen zu vergeben*



Dellwin schrieb:


> Wo genau kann man das Praktikum denn machen?



Fürth (Bayern)


----------



## M4xw0lf (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Jobs bei PC Games Hardware: Plätze für Praktikanten/-innen zu vergeben*

Ich werd jetzt erstmal Master of Science... danach werfe ich dann alles hin und werde Praktikant


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Jobs bei PC Games Hardware: Plätze für Praktikanten/-innen zu vergeben*

Mich würde ja mal interessieren ob es ein Höchstalter gibt


----------



## PCGH_Raff (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Jobs bei PC Games Hardware: Plätze für Praktikanten/-innen zu vergeben*

Ist mir nicht bekannt. Wichtig ist das Mindestalter.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Keygen (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Jobs bei PC Games Hardware: Plätze für Praktikanten/-innen zu vergeben*

ich hasse es wenn mir so ein angebot durch die lappen gehen muss -.-


----------



## PCGH_Raff (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Jobs bei PC Games Hardware: Plätze für Praktikanten/-innen zu vergeben*

Wo klemmt's denn?

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Keygen (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Jobs bei PC Games Hardware: Plätze für Praktikanten/-innen zu vergeben*

ich mach noch mein abi und dann studier ich erstmal, dann wäre ich qualifiziert für den job, ausserdem bin ich stuttgarter und 200km zum praktikum fahren kommt halt ned gut


----------



## nfsgame (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Jobs bei PC Games Hardware: Plätze für Praktikanten/-innen zu vergeben*



Keygen schrieb:


> ausserdem bin ich stuttgarter und 200km zum praktikum fahren kommt halt ned gut


 
Och, wenn ich mich richtig erinnern kann, gibt es da schon viele, die weiter weg wohnten .


----------



## Hansvonwurst (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Jobs bei PC Games Hardware: Plätze für Praktikanten/-innen zu vergeben*



Keygen schrieb:


> ausserdem bin ich stuttgarter und 200km zum praktikum fahren kommt halt ned gut


 
Wo ein Wille ist, da ist auch ein Weg!


----------



## PCGH_Marc (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Jobs bei PC Games Hardware: Plätze für Praktikanten/-innen zu vergeben*



Keygen schrieb:


> ich mach noch mein abi und dann studier ich erstmal, dann wäre ich qualifiziert für den job, ausserdem bin ich stuttgarter und 200km zum praktikum fahren kommt halt ned gut


Wie wäre es mit Abi, Praktikum, Studium? Dann warst du mal in der echten Welt


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Jobs bei PC Games Hardware: Plätze für Praktikanten/-innen zu vergeben*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit Abi, Praktikum, Studium? Dann warst du mal in der echten Welt



Würde nicht schaden. 
Wenn ich jünger wäre und mich für so etwas noch begeistern kann wäre es mir die Sache wert. Nimmste ne Hilti mit damit die Zeltheringe im Foyer oder Tiefgarage halten und für kältere Tage gibts prima Harlembrenner


----------



## PCGH_Raff (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Jobs bei PC Games Hardware: Plätze für Praktikanten/-innen zu vergeben*



nfsgame schrieb:


> Och, wenn ich mich richtig erinnern kann, gibt es da schon viele, die weiter weg wohnten .



Regelmäßg, speziell Nordlichter. Faktisch kommt fast keiner aus dem Umkreis Nürnberg/Fürth/Erlangen oder etwas weiter ausgeholt, Bamberg/Bayreuth.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## k.meier (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Jobs bei PC Games Hardware: Plätze für Praktikanten/-innen zu vergeben*

Österreich is leider auch zu weit. und muss mein Praktikum leider in der Sozialen Arbeit ableisten!!!


----------



## Keygen (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Jobs bei PC Games Hardware: Plätze für Praktikanten/-innen zu vergeben*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit Abi, Praktikum, Studium? Dann warst du mal in der echten Welt


 
die idee wär schon was, sowas hab ich mir zwar auch überlegt, doch woher das geld um dort ne wohnung zu bekommen, mein unersättlichen magen zu füllen, für den strom den ich fresse, ausserdem muss ich mir eine neue bar suchen wo ich mich mit dem keeper anfreunden muss, damit ich "das übliche" sagen kann, wenn ich was will... also hab ich einfach pech -.-


----------



## PCGH_Raff (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Jobs bei PC Games Hardware: Plätze für Praktikanten/-innen zu vergeben*

Andere kriegen's doch auch hin, warum also du nicht? Bei uns arbeitest du ja nicht für Luft, Liebe und Kaffee, sondern es gibt eine Vergütung, die für eine kleine Bude und auch gelegentliches Essen  ausreicht.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Asus4ever (1. Juli 2012)

Ich würd ja auch gern, bin bloß noch zu jung


----------



## Keygen (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Jobs bei PC Games Hardware: Plätze für Praktikanten/-innen zu vergeben*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Andere kriegen's doch auch hin, warum also du nicht? Bei uns arbeitest du ja nicht für Luft, Liebe und Kaffee, sondern es gibt eine Vergütung, die für eine kleine Bude und auch gelegentliches Essen  ausreicht.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


ist auch ein argument, aber ich lass es lieber, studieren geht übers probieren bei mir


----------



## matti30 (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Jobs bei PC Games Hardware: Plätze für Praktikanten/-innen zu vergeben*

schade, würde gern mal mein Glück als Kaffeekocher, Kopierer und Briefwegbringer probieren, aber es gibt da ein großes Problem, ich wohn netmal in eurer Nähe 
Und mitm Zug von Chemnitz pendeln, da bin ich ja schon kaputt, wenn ich bei euch ankomm  Weil, Auto habe ich leider auch keines.


----------



## headcracker (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Jobs bei PC Games Hardware: Plätze für Praktikanten/-innen zu vergeben*

Hm ... für mich wäre es sogar eine Überlegung wert. bin im letzten Semester meines Studiums, mal schauen wie sich die Dinge danach entwickeln


----------



## MG42 (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Jobs bei PC Games Hardware: Plätze für Praktikanten/-innen zu vergeben*

Scho recht interesannt, wollte ich schon immer mal .


----------



## Gamer090 (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Jobs bei PC Games Hardware: Plätze für Praktikanten/-innen zu vergeben*

Ich würde gerne ein Praktikum bei PCGH machen aber wohne in der Schweiz  
Habe mal bei Google Maps nachgeschaut, hätte einen Weg von 385km  Juhu jeden Tag fliegen

Wenn das Geld für eine kleine Wohnung reicht udn ich meine Wohnung nicht Keller mit Waschbecken drin  dann würde ich mich sogar bewerben aber eben, ich wohne in der Schweiz da müsste ich erst noch die Arbeitserlaubis beantragen und das dauert lange.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Jobs bei PC Games Hardware: Plätze für Praktikanten/-innen zu vergeben*

Bis Januar 2013 sollte eine Arbeitserlaubnis machbar sein


----------



## Bandicoot (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Jobs bei PC Games Hardware: Plätze für Praktikanten/-innen zu vergeben*

Ja würde ich auch gern mal Prakti sein wollen aber hab ja schon nen Job und frei gibts keins dafür  !


----------



## Gamer090 (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Jobs bei PC Games Hardware: Plätze für Praktikanten/-innen zu vergeben*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Bis Januar 2013 sollte eine Arbeitserlaubnis machbar sein


 
Geht das so schnell? Wir haben ja schon Juli dachte das geht länger, dann wäre nur noch das Problem mit der Wohnung, habe noch nie eine Anzeige einer Wohnung gesehen die man nur für ein paar Monate mieten kann. Länger als 5 Monate will ich sowieso nicht weil wenn es länger als 6 Monate geht dann verlier ich die Arbeitserlaubnis in der Schweiz bin nicht Schweizer.^^

Wie wird man eigentlich ein Humanoider BenchMarc?


----------



## Pokerclock (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Jobs bei PC Games Hardware: Plätze für Praktikanten/-innen zu vergeben*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Geht das so schnell? Wir haben ja schon Juli dachte das geht länger, dann wäre nur noch das Problem mit der Wohnung, habe noch nie eine Anzeige einer Wohnung gesehen die man nur für ein paar Monate mieten kann.



Guckst du: Mitwohnzentrale Franken - Apartments in Nürnberg - Erlangen - Fürth zum Zeitwohnen
http://www.mitwohnzentrale-franken.de/de/mieter/angebot-durchsuchen.html
Unter 300 € (warm) geht aber fast nix.


----------



## GoldenMic (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Jobs bei PC Games Hardware: Plätze für Praktikanten/-innen zu vergeben*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Guckst du: Mitwohnzentrale Franken - Apartments in Nürnberg - Erlangen - Fürth zum Zeitwohnen
> http://www.mitwohnzentrale-franken.de/de/mieter/angebot-durchsuchen.html
> Unter 300 € (warm) geht aber fast nix.


 
Bin ich zumindest nicht der einzige mit dem Problem


----------



## Gamer090 (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Jobs bei PC Games Hardware: Plätze für Praktikanten/-innen zu vergeben*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Guckst du: Mitwohnzentrale Franken - Apartments in Nürnberg - Erlangen - Fürth zum Zeitwohnen
> http://www.mitwohnzentrale-franken.de/de/mieter/angebot-durchsuchen.html
> Unter 300 € (warm) geht aber fast nix.


 
300€ ist nicht mal soviel für eine Wohnung, naja ok ich bin in der Schweiz an deutlich höheren Preisen gewöhnt. 

Es kommt drauf an was ihr zahlt, aber das möchte ich nicht hier öffentlich besprechen sowas gehört eher ins Vorstellungsgespräch.
Danke dir für den Link Pokerclock, habe da schon einige gesehen die ganz ok ausgesehen haben.


----------



## fear.de (9. Juli 2012)

Ja das wäre schon ne tolle Sache, wenn nur nicht die Ausbildung zum Fach Informatiker wäre.

Nächstes Jahr, wenn es dann vorbei ist und ihr wieder sowas macht, Bewerbe ich mich mal.

Das wäre für mich ein Traum seit kindstagen, aber da ich schon immer vom Pech verfolgt war glaube ich eh nicht dran genommen zu werden


----------



## Gamer090 (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Jobs bei PC Games Hardware: Plätze für Praktikanten/-innen zu vergeben*

Eigentlich wollte ich noch gerne bei der SAE die Ausbildung zum Game Artist machen aber die nächste Schule ist in München und da dauert 1 Weg 1:20  Ok ist ja nicht jeden Tag Schule wenn ich es richtig mitbekommen habe aus den Unterlagen.
Der Gedanke war eben zusammen mit der Schule bei euch zu arbeiten, wenn 2 Jahre kein Problem sind.Wäre immer Mittwochs und Donnerstags. Muss mir das noch überlegen und alles planen und wenn alles passt dann liegt eine Bewerbung von mir bei euch in der Personalabteilung


----------



## M4xw0lf (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Jobs bei PC Games Hardware: Plätze für Praktikanten/-innen zu vergeben*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Guckst du: Mitwohnzentrale Franken - Apartments in Nürnberg - Erlangen - Fürth zum Zeitwohnen
> http://www.mitwohnzentrale-franken.de/de/mieter/angebot-durchsuchen.html
> Unter 300 € (warm) geht aber fast nix.


 
Zum Glück ist PCGH in Fürth und nicht in Erlangen - da könnte man sich gleich nen Schlafsack in die Redaktion mitnehmen, sonst findet man gar nichts ^^


----------



## Hansvonwurst (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Jobs bei PC Games Hardware: Plätze für Praktikanten/-innen zu vergeben*

Und den Praktikanten dann alleine nachts in der Redaktion lassen.
Und in der letzten Nacht verschwinden dann auf einmal spurlos der Praktikant und diverse High-End-Hardware aus dem Lager!


----------



## KratzeKatze (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Jobs bei PC Games Hardware: Plätze für Praktikanten/-innen zu vergeben*

Mal ne reine Interessensfrage: Wie hoch ist denn bei euch der Frauenanteil überhaupt?


----------



## PCGH_Marco (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Jobs bei PC Games Hardware: Plätze für Praktikanten/-innen zu vergeben*



KratzeKatze schrieb:


> Mal ne reine Interessensfrage: Wie hoch ist denn bei euch der Frauenanteil überhaupt?


 
In der Redaktion 0 %, im gesamten Verlag schätze ich 40 %.

Marco


----------



## GulAsh2k8 (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Jobs bei PC Games Hardware: Plätze für Praktikanten/-innen zu vergeben*

Da fehlt noch etwas bei den Anforderungen. Und zwar: - guten Kaffee kochen


----------



## M4xw0lf (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Jobs bei PC Games Hardware: Plätze für Praktikanten/-innen zu vergeben*

So oft wie die Meldung in letzter Zeit erscheint, hab ich das Gefühl, dass ihr dringend jemanden sucht der Kaffee kocht und die Redaktion aufräumt


----------



## MarkusFTW (15. Juli 2012)

ich hätte Interesse  geht das denn noch? Bewerbung ist fertig


----------



## TriblexXx1980 (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Jobs bei PC Games Hardware: Plätze für Praktikanten/-innen zu vergeben*

Hört sich alles sehr gut an aber:

Bin 31 und schon seit 13 Jahren in meinem jetzigen Job verankert.
Schade seit nen paar Jahre zu spät dran.   
P.S:  Kaffee ist immer gut  (...schlürf...) würde den meisten wohl selber trinken  *g*


----------



## Captainchaotika (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Jobs bei PC Games Hardware: Plätze für Praktikanten/-innen zu vergeben*

Bin leider noch zu Jung , sonst würde ich's machen)


----------



## JoshuaNRW (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Jobs bei PC Games Hardware: Plätze für Praktikanten/-innen zu vergeben*

Oh je, mein Alter versaut mir auch nur dran zu denken eine Bewerbung zu schreiben.
Aber aufgrund meiner beiden Rücken OP`s und der daraus Resultierenden Entlassung nach fast 23 Jahren in einem Betrieb werde ich keine Chance erhalten, also spare ich mir das und drücke denen die Daumen die es sich verdienen


----------



## rhymz (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Jobs bei PC Games Hardware: Plätze für Praktikanten/-innen zu vergeben*

Ihr seit leider zu weit weg -.-


----------



## Nokia N97mini (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Jobs bei PC Games Hardware: Plätze für Praktikanten/-innen zu vergeben*

Hätte ich schon nicht einen Ausbildungsplatz, würde ich mich gleich mal bei euch bewerben.! ^^


----------



## drebbin (1. August 2012)

Hey, 
Ich hab pcgh_raff gestern per pn angeschrieben wegen ner fragen zur Bewerbung und bräuchte relativ schnell eine Antwort, deswegen melde ich mich hier nochmal separat in der Hoffnung das ihn jemand drauf anStubst


----------



## PCGH_Marc (1. August 2012)

*AW: Jobs bei PC Games Hardware: Plätze für Praktikanten/-innen zu vergeben*

Raff lässt grüßen - bewirb dich


----------



## PCGH_Raff (1. August 2012)

*AW: Jobs bei PC Games Hardware: Plätze für Praktikanten/-innen zu vergeben*

Das war übrigens um 23:10 Uhr. So schnell sind wir nicht, aber du bist registriert. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## drebbin (1. August 2012)

Strike 
Gleich nach Arbeit gehts los 
 Noch ne frage zu den eigenen Zeilen die man laut hp mit überbringen sollte...
Thema egal oder auf jeden Fall pc technischer Natur? Hab nämlich jetzt so spontan keine MeterWare hardware zum testen rumliegen...


----------



## nfsgame (1. August 2012)

*AW: Jobs bei PC Games Hardware: Plätze für Praktikanten/-innen zu vergeben*

Greif dir ne Maus/Tastatur oder nen Kühler/whatever (was du eben hast) und verfasse was darüber. Kreativ sein .


----------



## coati (3. September 2012)

*AW: Jobs bei PC Games Hardware: Plätze für Praktikanten/-innen zu vergeben*

Ich habe eine Bewerbung abgeschickt (für ein späteres Datum), jedoch kann die E-Mail nie zugestellt werden?

Edit: Erledigt.


----------



## Raketenjoint (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Jobs bei PC Games Hardware: Plätze für Praktikanten/-innen zu vergeben*

Das wäre wohl mein Traum: 3 Monate Schule schwänzen für die PCGH. Benchmarks, Diagramme und Co.  MS-Office nutze ich sowieso täglich, technikbegeistert bin ich auf jeden Fall. Meine Rechtschreibung und Grammatikkünste sollten nicht unterdurchschnittlich sein. 
Leider bin ich ja noch nicht 18 Jahre alt.  (Das Mindestalter ist ja wegen den Benchmarks von Bedeutung, oder?)
Was mir meine Eltern aber erzählen würden ...
Interessant finde ich, den Moderator Pokerclock mal in Wirklichkeit gesehen zu haben (Ich habe ihn mir aber anders vorgestellt ...). Seine Jurakenntnisse sind meiner Meinung nach die umfassendsten im gesamten Forum, seine Wortwahl immer treffend und sympathisch ist er auch.


----------



## Gamer090 (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Jobs bei PC Games Hardware: Plätze für Praktikanten/-innen zu vergeben*

@Raketenjoint Das Mindestalter hat wohl eher mit den Spielen zu tun, sie dürfen dich nicht ein Spiel testen lassen das ab 18 ist wenn du nicht 18 bist. 
Wenn das jemand rauskriegen würde, hätten die Mitarbeiter bei PCGH jede Menge Ärger und vielleicht sogar Geldbussen.


----------



## Raketenjoint (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Jobs bei PC Games Hardware: Plätze für Praktikanten/-innen zu vergeben*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> @Raketenjoint Das Mindestalter hat wohl eher mit den Spielen zu tun, sie dürfen dich nicht ein Spiel testen lassen das ab 18 ist wenn du nicht 18 bist.
> Wenn das jemand rauskriegen würde, hätten die Mitarbeiter bei PCGH jede Menge Ärger und vielleicht sogar Geldbussen.


Ja. Genau das habe ich gemeint.
Rein gezockt wird bei der PCGH wohl eher weniger (als bei der PC Games). Deswegen habe ich gleich einmal statt Spiele Benchmarks geschrieben.


----------



## noname545 (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Jobs bei PC Games Hardware: Plätze für Praktikanten/-innen zu vergeben*

ich wohne 51Km entfernt, mit dem Auto kein Problem. Allerdings ist mein Englisch schwach, und ihr wollte vielleicht Leute nur mit Abi?


----------



## Broow (10. November 2012)

*AW: Jobs bei PC Games Hardware: Plätze für Praktikanten/-innen zu vergeben*

Ich kann gleich mal vermerken, dass wenn's 2015 Plätze gibt, ich mich nach meinem Abi auf jeden Fall bewerbe, Falls interesse meinerseits noch vorhanden
Ne Wohnung habe ich eigentlich auch schon in Fürth.(Mein Onkel vermietet Gelegentlich eine kleine Wohnung an Studenten )


----------



## Gazelle (13. November 2012)

*AW: Jobs bei PC Games Hardware: Plätze für Praktikanten/-innen zu vergeben*

Wird ab dem 01. Mai 2013 ein Praktikum für 3 Monate vergeben, also bestünde Bedarf?
Ich möchte nämlich die Zeit vom BFD zur Ausbildung sinnvoll überbrücken und das wäre haargenau das was ich seit dem ersten Mal PCGH lesen machen wollte 
Würde dazu auch 3 Monate umziehen, in einem Zelt hausen, jeden Tag 5 Liter Red Bull trinken, niemals duschen, nicht rasieren, 1 Shirt, 1 Hose, keine Socken, 1 Unterhose anziehen, mir Schuhe bei KIK kaufen, Katey Perry hören und vergöttern, "In einem Land vor unserer Zeit" schauen, Bill Gates huldigen, das ABC studieren, 0 und 1 zu meinen Lieblingszahlen erklären, tagsüber die Tarnung eines Leitenden Redakteurs übernehmen, "harte Ware" schrotten und darüber lüstige Berichte schreiben, Downsampling meines Soziallebens auf Null (Ach ne das hab ich ja bereits, ich häng ja im Forum fest ), usw. ...eben das was ihr auch die ganze Zeit macht 
Nein besteht die Möglichkeit, ich müsste nur die Räumlichkeiten checken, also Unterkunft, aber wo eine Brücke ist ist auch ein Huhn, Nein Schmarn, wo Seife isst, isst auch Chuck Norris, ach jetzt hab ichs, wo ein Wille ist ist auch ein Weg!


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (5) (13. November 2012)

*AW: Jobs bei PC Games Hardware: Plätze für Praktikanten/-innen zu vergeben*

Praktikum währe nicht gut für mich ich kann nicht Lügen^^ Besonders für Sachen die es einfach nicht wert sind sie zu kaufen.
Z.b COD BO 2, oder Windows 8


----------



## nfsgame (13. November 2012)

*AW: Jobs bei PC Games Hardware: Plätze für Praktikanten/-innen zu vergeben*

Wer spricht von Lügen? Fakten gut verpacken, neutral bleiben und gut .


----------



## Sn0w1 (13. November 2012)

*AW: Jobs bei PC Games Hardware: Plätze für Praktikanten/-innen zu vergeben*

Immer dieses Mindestalter -.- Ich mach HomeOffice für euch  Da kontrolliert keiner wann ich was in welchem Alter ^^ Und ich müsste keine 578km fahren.. ^^


----------



## Progs-ID (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Jobs bei PC Games Hardware: Plätze für Praktikanten/-innen zu vergeben*



> ich wohne 51Km entfernt, mit dem Auto kein Problem. Allerdings ist mein  Englisch schwach, und ihr wollte vielleicht Leute nur mit Abi?


Abi ist nicht unbedingt relevant.


----------



## PCGH_Marco (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Jobs bei PC Games Hardware: Plätze für Praktikanten/-innen zu vergeben*



noname545 schrieb:


> ich wohne 51Km entfernt, mit dem Auto kein Problem. Allerdings ist mein Englisch schwach, und ihr wollte vielleicht Leute nur mit Abi?


 
Hast du dich schon beworben?

Marco


----------



## MistaKrizz (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Jobs bei PC Games Hardware: Plätze für Praktikanten/-innen zu vergeben*

Wäre ne Stunde entfernt und würds zu gern machen, aber bin noch zu jung! 
Vlt. wird's 2020 was 


MFG


----------



## Knurzf0ten (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Jobs bei PC Games Hardware: Plätze für Praktikanten/-innen zu vergeben*

Ach schade, leider wohne ich 4 Stunden weg. Sonst wäre ich sehr interessiert


----------



## PCGH_Marc (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: Jobs bei PC Games Hardware: Plätze für Praktikanten/-innen zu vergeben*

Es gibt Praktikanten die kommen aus anderen Ländern, das ist ergo kein Argument


----------



## Z3rno (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: Jobs bei PC Games Hardware: Plätze für Praktikanten/-innen zu vergeben*

Kann jedem nur empfehlen, mal weiter weg von zu hause zu kommen, bei meinen Praktika, hat die Firma Wohnungen vermittel, vielleicht kann PCGH ja auch sowas.

Ist aber nix für mich, ich kann keine Texte schreiben xD.


----------



## BikeRider (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Jobs bei PC Games Hardware: Plätze für Praktikanten/-innen zu vergeben*

Dürfen die Praktikanten den Kaffee nur kochen oder auch trinken ?


----------



## Sraw (9. Januar 2013)

OsFrontale schrieb:
			
		

> Dürfen die Praktikanten den Kaffee nur kochen oder auch trinken ?



Einer muss ihn ja vorkosten


----------



## PCGH_Marc (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Jobs bei PC Games Hardware: Plätze für Praktikanten/-innen zu vergeben*

Bei uns darf (muss) jeder der Kaffee trinkt die Maschine mal warten, für "kochen" und trinken ist hingegen jeder selbst verantwortlich.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Jobs bei PC Games Hardware: Plätze für Praktikanten/-innen zu vergeben*

Das Kaffee-Koch-Klischee wurde schon gefühlt 78 Mal widerlegt. Bei uns schreiben Praktis News, helfen beim Testen und Postverschicken und kriegen bei entsprechender Tauglichkeit sogar eigene Artikel. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## DerpMonstah (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Jobs bei PC Games Hardware: Plätze für Praktikanten/-innen zu vergeben*

Bild 8 hat sich ein Schreibfehler eingeschlichen


----------



## Voodoo2 (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Jobs bei PC Games Hardware: Plätze für Praktikanten/-innen zu vergeben*



nfsgame schrieb:


> Wer spricht von Lügen? Fakten gut verpacken, neutral bleiben und gut .


 
so wie immer 


(hust)


----------



## Ion (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Jobs bei PC Games Hardware: Plätze für Praktikanten/-innen zu vergeben*

Was bedeutet es eigentlich, "gut spiele-kenntnisse" zu haben?
Muss ich jeden Charakter aus jedem Spiel auswendig kennen und jede Story usw.?


----------



## Rasha (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Jobs bei PC Games Hardware: Plätze für Praktikanten/-innen zu vergeben*



Ion schrieb:


> Was bedeutet es eigentlich, "gut spiele-kenntnisse" zu haben?
> Muss ich jeden Charakter aus jedem Spiel auswendig kennen und jede Story usw.?


 
 Ne du solltest dich grundlegend mit PC-Spielen auskennen...


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Jobs bei PC Games Hardware: Plätze für Praktikanten/-innen zu vergeben*



Ion schrieb:


> Was bedeutet es eigentlich, "gut spiele-kenntnisse" zu haben?
> Muss ich jeden Charakter aus jedem Spiel auswendig kennen und jede Story usw.?


Ich glaube eher, das dir Begriffe wie Ego-Perspektive, MMORPG etc... dir schon Mal von der Bedeutung etwa einmal in deinem Spielerleben (real, nicht eine fiktive Spielerpers.) begegnet sein sollte.
Und das, wenn jemand zu dir Lara sagt, das du nicht lange nachdenken müsstest, ob damit vielleicht die Reinigungskraft im Redaktionsgebäude gemeint sein könnte. 
Und das, vermute und spekulationiere ich einmal, wäre schon mal ein 1. richtiger Schritt.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Jobs bei PC Games Hardware: Plätze für Praktikanten/-innen zu vergeben*

Genau. Wie der zweite Boss im vierten Dungeon des dritten Akts  heißt, spielt bei uns keine Rolle, aber ein gesunder Rundumblick sollte vorhanden sein.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## PascalDebus (6. August 2013)

*AW: Jobs bei PC Games Hardware: Plätze für Praktikanten/-innen zu vergeben*

hey ich hätte mal ne Frage und zwar ist die oben genannte Adresse der einzige standort zum bewerben?


----------



## M4xw0lf (6. August 2013)

*AW: Jobs bei PC Games Hardware: Plätze für Praktikanten/-innen zu vergeben*

Computec sitzt halt in Fürth


----------



## PCGH_Raff (6. August 2013)

*AW: Jobs bei PC Games Hardware: Plätze für Praktikanten/-innen zu vergeben*

So ist es. Pascal, falls du ein Praktikum bei uns anstrebst, dann musst du dafür in die Region Nürberg/Fürth/Erlangen anreisen (idealerweise natürlich Fürth). Die meisten Praktis (inklusive mir damals) sind dafür übrigens recht weit gepilgert. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Lan_Party (6. August 2013)

Ich wäre evtl. auch geeignet und würde zu gerne eins machen nur sitz ich noch ein Jahr in der Schule für mein Fachabi in Informatik (angeb höhö) und ich wohne in Niedersachsen...aber sonst wäre ich direkt dabei da ich ein 6 Monatiges Praktikum nach der Schule machen muss oder eine Ausbildung vollenden um ein gültiges Fachabi zu bekommen.


----------



## nfsgame (12. August 2013)

*AW: Jobs bei PC Games Hardware: Plätze für Praktikanten/-innen zu vergeben*

Hätte ich nicht vorher eine Zusage zu meinem Wunschausbildungsplatz bekommen, dann wäre ich auch von NDS nach Fürth "gepilgert" wie Raff es so schön bezeichnete...


----------



## LukasHolz (2. März 2014)

*AW: Jobs bei PC Games Hardware: Plätze für Praktikanten/-innen zu vergeben*

Hey, Ich bin derzeit zwar erst 14 Jahre alt, interressiere mich jedoch sehr für Technik, Hardware und Gaming sowieso  Ich gehe aufs Gymnasium und kann mir ein Praktikum bzw. Job bei euch gut vorstellen. Zu dem hab ich nach meiner Meinung jetzt schon ein Guten Wissensstand zu dem Thema also macht euch auf mich gefasst, ihr werdet meinen Namen sicher noch einmal hören.   LG Lukas.


----------



## saphira33 (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Jobs bei PC Games Hardware: Plätze für Praktikanten/-innen zu vergeben*



LukasHolz schrieb:


> Hey, Ich bin derzeit zwar erst 14 Jahre alt, interressiere mich jedoch sehr für Technik, Hardware und Gaming sowieso  Ich gehe aufs Gymnasium und kann mir ein Praktikum bzw. Job bei euch gut vorstellen. Zu dem hab ich nach meiner Meinung jetzt schon ein Guten Wissensstand zu dem Thema also macht euch auf mich gefasst, ihr werdet meinen Namen sicher noch einmal hören.   LG Lukas.


 
Das nenne ich mal ne Vorabbewerbung  ganze 4 Jahre im Voraus meldet er sich an, dass nenne ich mal ein Geplantes Leben  

Edit: Nächstes Jahr wenn meine Ausbildung fertig ist flattert vielleicht eine Bewerbung von mir rein  (obwohl ich Schweizer bin).
Kann sogar so hochdeutsch (heisst bei euch glaub ich einfach nur Deutsch )sprechen dass Deutsche nicht erkennen das ich Schweizer bin. (Mit ein paar Ausnahmen )


----------



## Hardwarelappen (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Jobs bei PC Games Hardware: Plätze für Praktikanten/-innen zu vergeben*

An :
Computec Media AG
PC Games Hardware
Stichwort: Praktikum
Dr.-Mack-Str. 83
90762 Fürth
Zu Händen von Rafff

Bwerbung

Hallo Team PCG.

Hermit bewerb ich mich bei euch um eine Praktiksumsstelle für den 10.08.2104 für 4 Monat lang.

jA was gibts noch zu sagen. Ich mag Hardware also bin ich gut geeignet denk ich schonmal. 
Zum Anforrdungsprofil:



> • sind mindestens 18 Jahre alt HAKCHEN
> • sind technikbegeistert HAKCHEN
> • sind hardwareinteressiert HAKCEHN
> • sind zuverlässig und gewissenhaft HAKCHEN
> ...



Warum bin ich geignet? Weil ich mit euch in Team arbeiten will und mich die ganze Themen explorentionell interessiert.
Zeugnis kann ich leider nicht einscännen. aber hier trotzdem die noten:

English: (10 Punkte) 2-
Matematik: 15 Punkter (1+I)
Deutsch: Unterkurs mit 3 Punkten´, aber der Lehrer hasst emich.
Sport: gute Note kA mehr.
Kunst egal
Musik egal
Bio, Chemie, Physik immer so 113-15 Punkten.
kP mehr, falls noch wers vwissen wollte ,fragt einfach hier per PN.



Bitte nimmt mich an, brauch Prektikaem PRAKTIKUM


----------



## M4xw0lf (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Jobs bei PC Games Hardware: Plätze für Praktikanten/-innen zu vergeben*

Ist das jetzt n Witz oder traurig?


----------



## saphira33 (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Jobs bei PC Games Hardware: Plätze für Praktikanten/-innen zu vergeben*

Ich tippe auf einen Witz . Seine sonstigen Beiträge sind nämlich eig.  vom Deutsch her 

Und das ihr mir bei Schweizer Zeugnissen aber dann ja die Noten richtig lest  6 = 1 / 5.5 = 1.5 / 5 = 2 etc. ^^


----------



## shadie (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Jobs bei PC Games Hardware: Plätze für Praktikanten/-innen zu vergeben*



Hardwarelappen schrieb:


> An :
> 
> 
> 
> Warum bin ich geignet? Weil ich mit euch in Team arbeiten





Meinst du eventuell mit euch *intim* arbeiten ? 
Das wäre ganzschön versaut und ich denke das die Jungs das nicht wollen 

Ansonsten war das doch sicherlich ein schlechter Scherz oder?


----------



## M4xw0lf (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Jobs bei PC Games Hardware: Plätze für Praktikanten/-innen zu vergeben*



saphira33 schrieb:


> Und das ihr mir bei Schweizer Zeugnissen aber dann ja die Noten richtig lest  6 = 1 / 5.5 = 1.5 / 5 = 2 etc. ^^


 Nice try


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Jobs bei PC Games Hardware: Plätze für Praktikanten/-innen zu vergeben*

Ich will ja keine Hoffnungen trüben, aber hier ist sicherlich nicht die Plattform für die Bewerbung sondern es wäre folgende Adresse. Auch würde zu der Bewerbung eine Probearbeit gehören damit die auch wissen was man könnte und entsprechendes Talent besitzt


----------



## ebastler (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Jobs bei PC Games Hardware: Plätze für Praktikanten/-innen zu vergeben*

Schade, dass 3 Monate das Minimum sind, wäre mal eine tolle Beschäftigung über den Sommer.

1 bis maximal 2 Monate in Deutschland und euch Jungs beim Basteln/Testen/Spielen () zusehen, das wäre mal ein Sommer...

Naja, 3 Monate ab August würde mehr als einen Monat in meine Vorlesungen/Pflichtveranstaltungen hineinreichen... Schade!


----------



## MnC45 (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Jobs bei PC Games Hardware: Plätze für Praktikanten/-innen zu vergeben*

So schlecht ist die Bewerbung gar nicht von Hardwarelappen. Zumindest schafft diese, dass sie im Gedächtnis bleibt, hebt sich von anderen ab (und bleibt somit im Gedächtnis) und da man auch besseres Deutsch von ihm lesen kann, deuten die Fehler eher auf etwas Humor hin 

Natürlich dürfte die Bewerbung aber kaum ernsthaft gemeint sein.


----------



## saphira33 (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Jobs bei PC Games Hardware: Plätze für Praktikanten/-innen zu vergeben*



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Nice try


 
Kein Nice Try geh ma googlen  Schweizer Schulnoten
Bei der Schulnote geht es um den abstrakten Schülervergleich. So sollen Unterschiede zwischen den Schülern festgestellt werden, die in einer „abstrakten Qualität“ (in Deutschland 1 bis 6, in Österreich 1 bis 5, in der Schweiz 6 bis 1)


----------



## M4xw0lf (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Jobs bei PC Games Hardware: Plätze für Praktikanten/-innen zu vergeben*



saphira33 schrieb:


> Kein Nice Try geh ma googlen  Schweizer Schulnoten
> Bei der Schulnote geht es um den abstrakten Schülervergleich. So sollen Unterschiede zwischen den Schülern festgestellt werden, die in einer „abstrakten Qualität“ (in Deutschland 1 bis 6, in Österreich 1 bis 5, in der Schweiz 6 bis 1)


 
Ich weiß, daher ja auch der "  " hintendran.


----------

